# Trump brought back firing squads, the electric chair, and gasing people.



## notimp (Nov 28, 2020)

What a legacy. What a champ!

Aside from ending peoples lives through injecting them with a lethal cocktail, firing squads, the electric chair and gasing people should be approved in the next few days, after a rush of the Trump justice department to get those extensions on track. There are several executions scheduled until Biden gets into office and can correct that.

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/11/27/politics/federal-execution-new-rule-firing-squads/index.html

What a legacy! What a country!

Also sorry, gasing might be misspelled, I dont know how to spell it ánd its in no online dictionary I've found. We'll that would have to change quickly of course, if the US is now gasing all of its death row inmates...

Someone call the dictionary people.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

There is a simple way to avoid death in Prison. Don't break the law.


----------



## Yokimari (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> There is a simple way to avoid death in Prison. Don't break the law.


I get a sinking feeling it isn't for people who break the law, but that's just my tinfoil hat heating up.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

Hiroshi21 said:


> I get a sinking feeling it isn't for people who break the law, but that's just my tinfoil hat heating up.



The Prisoners on death row, the ones who have had a trial and were sentenced to death all broke the law. If they wouldn't have committed their horrendous crimes they wouldn't be sitting in a cell waiting for the day they are executed.


----------



## notimp (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> There is a simple way to avoid death in Prison. Don't break the law.


How about the US having increased the prison population by 7x since 2000?



This thread - despite its sheer horror peddling, really was just a litmus test of how far you can drive it for people, not to question their own moral believes.

So the guy you believe in talks about people at his rallies having better genes followed by "and I think you all know what I mean by that", and started gasing people in prison again.

So where is the line? And why do you think he does that stuff? Just as something to think about, until the next one of those types comes along.. 

Really, really sucks for those people killed up until January. But then its reversible as a policy. Whats not reversible (apart from people having died that way in the US in 2020), is the damage this does to everyone in the world looking at the US - and seeing in it the shining city on a hill as far as democracy is concerned. That is over. Once and for all.

(see: h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqE0dEkRYFI )


edit: Also - here are some of the other last minute changes his administration tries to get through:
https://www.propublica.org/article/...ment-other-last-minute-policies-before-jan-20


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> The Prisoners on death row, the ones who have had a trial and were sentenced to death all broke the law. If they wouldn't have committed their horrendous crimes they wouldn't be sitting in a cell waiting for the day they are executed.


What about the 152 people executed since 1976 that were found to be innocent after they were executed?

They didn't break the law and were killed due to incompetence of the American legal system.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 28, 2020)

all hail comrade trump because this is something the soviet union would have done


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> What about the 152 people executed since 1976 that were found to be innocent after they were executed?
> 
> They didn't break the law and were killed due to incompetence of the American legal system.


They wernt executed, they were set free https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/13/opinion/152-innocents-marked-for-death.html


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> They wernt executed, they were set free https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/13/opinion/152-innocents-marked-for-death.html


Still innocent people get executed here is a list of 17 there probably is many more 

https://deathpenaltyinfo.org/policy-issues/innocence/executed-but-possibly-innocent


----------



## Xzi (Nov 28, 2020)

Well look at that, he ticked off the boxes for at least three out of five of the SS's favorite things.  Just coincidence, I'm sure...


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> What about the 152 people executed since 1976 that were found to be innocent after they were executed?
> 
> They didn't break the law and were killed due to incompetence of the American legal system.



It's unfortunate that some people get convicted of crimes they didn't commit, but I won't let that take away the fact that the people who were executed the majority of them weren't innocent and their actions were what got them executed. You seem to be defending the people who broke the law as you tried to shift focus to a minor side issue instead of addressing my main point. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> It's unfortunate that some people get convicted of crimes they didn't commit, but I won't let that take away the fact that the people who were executed the majority of them weren't innocent and their actions were what got them executed. You seem to be defending the people who broke the law as you tried to shift focus to a minor side issue instead of addressing my main point. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.


no, he's telling it's cruel for the police, the law enforcers, for families both sides, for the executioner, and the list goes on that instead of justice this just leaves a gap. sure, i'm with you when it's 0%rub  death,tter ofeally be doubt, some scumm in the world are t in most justice cases it's not gonna be a 100% sure proofen guilt story. if a body isn't found for example, it's better to for the victums fam to get one in prison for there might come closure more full.
if there's any possible doubt it's not gonna help killing a suspect, since the vic's fam will never get answers, justice isn't about punishment, it's about getting the answers to get set free as a victums fam.
punishment only helps as there's a learning aspect coming with it.
and well, i doubt everyone in prison in us is different tfrom any other country, a good portion is there because police can fix a story, not because they can proof guilt.


----------



## notimp (Nov 28, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Well look at that, he ticked off the boxes for at least three out of five of the SS's favorite things.  Just coincidence, I'm sure...


Before you fully create this narrative, I might have to provide the input, that because of political meddling, US has lost its ability to produce enough 'deadly stuff' for their lethal injections. Most of it was produced in france afair - and they started to turn down supply - because, well - US used it to kill people, US was unable to create it within their own boarders, because - of moral considerations on part of the manufacturers I guess (let that leak on facebook...), so they started to experiment with 'mixing other stuff', with horrible results.

Knowing that - some Joe Arpaio types might just have pushed the Reps to 'just allow us to shoot them'.

Great thing is - this severely fucks over the people doing the shooting. Deathly injections have the air of a medical procedure, where the deathly dose doesnt have to be administered by a person necessarily, so they were generally seen as 'more humane', not just for the victim, but also for the executioner.

Might spread rumors on the last paragraph, on the supply issue stuff I pretty sure, that that happened.

I mainly opened the thread to test, how far certain people would go to defend anything with Trump in it.. 


edit: Here, src:
https://www.euronews.com/2019/07/29...xecution-that-europe-banned-exporting-to-them
https://www.theatlantic.com/interna...rope-end-the-death-penalty-in-america/283790/
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...opean-embargo-end-death-penalty-10106933.html


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> It's unfortunate that some people get convicted of crimes they didn't commit, but I won't let that take away the fact that the people who were executed the majority of them weren't innocent and their actions were what got them executed. You seem to be defending the people who broke the law as you tried to shift focus to a minor side issue instead of addressing my main point. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.


Where am I defending people who broke the law?

The bottom line is one innocent person executed is one too many.

As all the right love god and follow his word let's see what he said about this.

*Romans 12:17-19 *
Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all. If possible, so far as it depends on you, live peaceably with all. Beloved, never avenge yourselves, but leave it to the wrath of God, for it is written, “Vengeance is mine, I will repay, says the Lord.”

Jesus himself said in regards an eye for an eye. 

*Matthew 5:38-42 *
“You have heard that it was said, ‘An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.’ But I say to you, Do not resist the one who is evil. But if anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to him the other also. And if anyone would sue you and take your tunic, let him have your cloak as well. And if anyone forces you to go one mile, go with him two miles. Give to the one who begs from you, and do not refuse the one who would borrow from you.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Where am I defending people who broke the law?
> 
> The bottom line is one innocent person executed is one too many.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why you're quoting the Christian Bible when the Liberals are so adamant on removing anything related to it from society. The Justice system is Godless because the Liberals want it that way. I'm sure if they were to introduce God into the equation things would improve massively, but the way it is now is what you get when you fall from God's grace. You removed what is good, just and right from society so what did you expect would happen?


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> The Justice system is Godless because the Liberals want it that way.


No, the justice system is godless, because god is used to rectify everything. The only way out of it would be 'to go by the book' and the book told Moses, that slaughtering another tribe was A ok, and so was to take a defeated tribes women, and that a lord can fuck another ones wife, and...

see: https://slate.com/news-and-politics...umbers-the-bibles-most-hideous-war-crime.html

There are some other issues with religious logic - mainly this:


But the most problematic stuff is, that it doesnt allow for 'contexture' (punishments 'from - to', judges interpretation), because its believe system is absolute.

Its - this type of law:
http://www.wright.edu/~christopher.oldstone-moore/Hamm.htm


Same issue with ISIS, really - once they occupied a territory, they started to want to follow religious law. And the book said to flog people, and cut their hands off - and for women to wear Burgas, and...
-

New testament cant be used, because it doesnt give 'religious doctrine' it gives allegory.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 29, 2020)

notimp said:


> No, the justice system is godless, because god is used to rectify everything. The only way out of it would be 'to go by the book' and the book told Moses, that slaughtering another tribe was A ok, and so was to take a defeated tribes women, and that a lord can fuck another ones wife, and...
> 
> see: https://slate.com/news-and-politics...umbers-the-bibles-most-hideous-war-crime.html
> 
> ...




LOL. I'll tell you right off the bat that your assumptions about the scripture covering Moses and what actually happened or what it's describing are wrong. You're like the people who actually take that there was a talking snake in the Garden of Eden at face value or that Jonah was actually swallowed by a large fish. The Bible conveys lessons that will help you through life in many forms including parables. It's not my fault that you don't know how to read it. If you really want to learn how to read the Bible I suggest you visit a local Church and ask how to go about doing so. You might want to start with the differences between the Old and New Testaments, what each means and how to learn and obey from them correctly.


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> LOL. I'll tell you right off the bat that your assumptions about the scripture covering Moses and what actually happened or what it's describing are wrong. You're like the people who actually take that there was a talking snake in the Garden of Eden at face value or that Jonah was actually swallowed by a large fish. The Bible conveys lessons that will help you through life in many forms including parables. It's not my fault that you don't know how to read it. If you really want to learn how to read the Bible I suggest you visit a local Church and ask how to go about doing so. You might want to start with the differences between the Old and New Testaments, what each means and how do obey them correctly.


Here, this should give you a quick rundown:
https://www.supremecourt.ohio.gov/Publications/RonAnderson.pdf
(And put you in conflict with "religious law wouldnt be constitutional"  ), i'm still looking for a better historical write-down:
This is good, but too little:
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/0144036042000276902?src=recsys&journalCode=flgh20


edit: Here: Best I could come up with, in 15 minutes:
https://www.gcsnc.com/site/handlers/filedownload.ashx?moduleinstanceid=88106&dataid=87237&FileName=Origins of Law Reading.pdf



edit2: And then this for the transition from english law to the american law system:
https://courses.lumenlearning.com/boundless-politicalscience/chapter/origins-of-american-law/


----------



## SG854 (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> LOL. I'll tell you right off the bat that your assumptions about the scripture covering Moses and what actually happened or what it's describing are wrong. You're like the people who actually take that there was a talking snake in the Garden of Eden at face value or that Jonah was actually swallowed by a large fish. The Bible conveys lessons that will help you through life in many forms including parables. It's not my fault that you don't know how to read it. If you really want to learn how to read the Bible I suggest you visit a local Church and ask how to go about doing so. You might want to start with the differences between the Old and New Testaments, what each means and how to learn and obey from them correctly.


To accuse people of not knowing how to read it is ridiculous. How are people suppose to interpret it correctly? Nobody can. That's why there's different sects of the same religion. That's why Islam, Judaism, and Christianity exist even thought they believe in the same God. No one knows how to properly interpret the religion.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 29, 2020)

SG854 said:


> To accuse people of not knowing how to read it is ridiculous. How are people suppose to interpret it correctly? Nobody can. That's why there's different sects of the same religion. That's why Islam, Judaism, and Christianity exist even thought they believe in the same God. No one knows how to properly interpret the religion.



My statement stands. If you're taking the written word in the Bible literally you're not reading it correctly. Although, this isn't Bible Study. I just wanted to point out that God has been removed from most of the institutions in society and we're seen the result of that - they are all negative. Not obeying the Lord and living a life of sin will lead to misery and death, including being executed by Godless minions.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> My statement stands. If you're taking the written word in the Bible literally you're not reading it correctly. Although, this isn't Bible Study. I just wanted to point out that God has been removed from most of the institutions in society and we're seen the result of that - they are all negative. Not obeying the Lord and living a life of sin will lead to misery and death, including being executed by Godless minions.


Don't take it literal just like Humpty Dumpty story or The Three Little Pigs. They all have good morals and there is no giant egg shaped creature. They are not literal.

Do you have any facts that show institutions without religion is negative?

Also which God? There are many God's. Which one is the correct God? Which religion or sect is the correct one to follow? Is it Islam, Jehovah Witness? Catholic?


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 29, 2020)

Wrong place for my very own thinking, surely will harm someone's mind and their very own self security feelings.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

Some people do not deserve a humane death.  If you caused pain and suffering by breaking the law, you should have to endure the same.  Maybe people would stop doing it for fear of the punishment.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 29, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Don't take it literal just like Humpty Dumpty story or The Three Little Pigs. They all have good morals and there is no giant egg shaped creature. They are not literal.
> 
> Do you have any facts that show institutions without religion is negative?
> 
> Also which God? There are many God's. Which one is the correct God? Which religion or sect is the correct one to follow? Is it Islam, Jehovah Witness? Catholic?



Godless people do Godless things. If you can't seem to identify the Godlessness in people that run societies institutions then I suggest you read up about what's right and what's wrong (sinning). Once you get a good grasp of what is right or wrong it will be simple to identify all the sinners in the Government. Hint - They outweigh the non-sinners, just like Satan wants.


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

Why would Satan want that?

Ps: The answer for any good believer is - you should not guess his motives. Or in the opposite: Gods ways are mysterious. Or maybe you can deduct Satans motives, because he's only a fallen angle that always wants to be "Caliph in the place of the Caliph" (Although he rules over an entirely different realm.)? I'm not so sure on this one. Could you actually give me the answer, and by that I mean - speak with your handler if you are allowed to think about that (according to the current rules), or not?


----------



## SG854 (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Godless people do Godless things. If you can't seem to identify the Godlessness in people that run societies institutions then I suggest you read up about what's right and what's wrong (sinning). Once you get a good grasp of what is right or wrong it will be simple to identify all the sinners in the Government. Hint - They outweigh the non-sinners, just like Satan wants.


You can't just make claims like that without evidence to back it.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Godless people do Godless things. If you can't seem to identify the Godlessness in people that run societies institutions then I suggest you read up about what's right and what's wrong (sinning). Once you get a good grasp of what is right or wrong it will be simple to identify all the sinners in the Government. Hint - They outweigh the non-sinners, just like Satan wants.


I identify as Atheist yet I follow the 10 Commandments. What does that make me?  I also believe in miracles.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

Guess I'm going to hell, but I don't believe in such things.  Except Hell in the Cayman Islands that you can visit in real life.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 29, 2020)

ccfman2004 said:


> Guess I'm going to hell, but I don't believe in such things.



When the time comes your prior acknowledgement of the truth won't be enough reason to keep you out of hell. At least if you're not sinning you won't run into lots of problems that sinning causes in this life, but our life on this Earth is nothing compared to eternity in the heavens. Maybe one day you'll accept God into you heart or not. That choice is up to you and I really don't care if you make it or not.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> When the time comes your prior acknowledgement of the truth won't be enough reason to keep you out of hell. At least if you're not sinning you won't run into lots of problems that sinning causes in this life, but our life on this Earth is nothing compared to eternity in the heavens. Maybe one day you'll accept God into you heart or not. That choice is up to you and I really don't care if you make it or not.


People like you are the reason I became Atheist.  I got tired of people forcing their various beliefs on me.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

If your supposed God is against Gays then why are there gay animals is the wild?  Also your God wouldn't accept me then.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Godless people do Godless things. If you can't seem to identify the Godlessness in people that run societies institutions then I suggest you read up about what's right and what's wrong (sinning). Once you get a good grasp of what is right or wrong it will be simple to identify all the sinners in the Government. Hint - They outweigh the non-sinners, just like Satan wants.


If you need a god to tell you what's right or wrong because you have no moral compass of your own, I'll laugh at you for saying that retarded shit.


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> If you're taking the written word in the Bible literally you're not reading it correctly.


Good. One step closer to being a constitutionalist. 

Here is the tradeoff as per constitution. You can believe in whatever to believe in. Your believes are yours. Your church probably gets to tax people (in some form), and or have tax exempt status. At the same time it doesnt intervene in any decisions of structural power whatsoever. Because we know it only has one answer, that answer is dogmatic. That answer is given by people who 'interpret the word of god'. And they are never wrong.

If you dont 'draw' those fangs, as in make it nice and fluffy - it conflicts with everything you know as society these days.

Also - speaking of people who interpret Gods word:



> In March 2018, Pope Francis allegedly denied the existence of Hell and the endless suffering of the damned in a private talk with his friend Eugenio Scalfari, a left-wing journalist, who published his account of their conversation in the Italian newspaper La Repubblica. The response to Scalfari’s article was immediate and explosive. How could the pope deny such a fundamental teaching of the Catholic Church? The New Testament is clear on this doctrine. God created Hell for Satan and the rebel angels, but there was plenty of room to torture with fire and brimstone everyone who had rejected Jesus Christ as the Son of God:...


src: https://www.wsj.com/articles/do-we-still-need-to-believe-in-hell-1536850605

So either, the devil doesnt exist. Or the interpreter of God is wrong?

Also - History of art.
https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-11-nightmarish-depictions-hell-art-history

So those people, mostly 'live' those visions. So they are possessed? Then why are most of them employed by the former nobility at the time and are painting in churches?

Or in other words, why does the church use their visions to promote christianity?


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

gnmmarechal said:


> If you need a god to tell you what's right or wrong because you have no moral compass of your own, I'll laugh at you for saying that retarded shit.


I had my parents to teach me such things.


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

Also, why does the catholic church like Alighieri so much?

https://www.christianitytoday.com/history/people/poets/dante-alighieri.html

https://www.vision.org/dante-alighieri-the-divine-comedy-and-immortality-of-soul-148


edit:
Wow, the bloggers even gave him the coveted 'Saint of the week'!
https://thepocketscroll.wordpress.c...e-week-dante-alighieri-supreme-poet-of-italy/


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 29, 2020)

wonder if the accused sentenced to die before jan 20th have dirt on politicians (including trump) as they want them dead for other reason's then actual justice if they die i would really hope the lawyers will obtain a search to look through diaries etc


----------



## ki11ermax (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> There is a simple way to avoid death in Prison. Don't break the law.


lol


----------



## SG854 (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> If you're not sinning, which is basically behaving in ways that will be detrimental to your health and well being then you are going to have an easier time in life, but if you don't accept God into your soul as the one and only true Lord you will spend eternity, after this life, in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> What I've seen and experienced in life begs to differ. I've also go no desire to play the left's "lets demand links then discredit them due to the source" with you. Without God evil fills the heart of man. Go do your own research if you're that interested in the issue.


I've done enough research on the topic. Politics has nothing to do with religion there's no point in bringing up the left making this a political topic. Your experience is anecdotal. You are committing a logical fallacy not citing your sources. You can't make claims and just go trust me bro it's real. Imagine a researcher not citing sources and just say go look it up. The burden of proof is on you. If you don't cite, then that makes your argument weak.

Stop being so damn weak and site your source. Stop bitching out just because people put your source under scrutiny. If it's a good source it should hold up, if not then it will crumble. This is how debates go, stop bitching out.

I use to be very religious person but not any more. And my heart isn't filled with evil. People irl say i'm a nice person and helpful. I don't cause any trouble. If we are going by anecdotal experience then that completely destroys your anecdotal argument that peoples hearts are filled with evil without religion. I also know many non religious people who aren't evil. And why shouldn't my experience in life not count as much as your experience?


----------



## MeAndHax (Nov 29, 2020)

I’m too European to take a part in this discussion


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

notimp said:


> Also, why does the catholic church like Alighieri so much?
> 
> https://www.christianitytoday.com/history/people/poets/dante-alighieri.html
> 
> ...


Theres even an encyclical on Dante, issued on the 700 anniversary of his death, I just found out.  The catholic church surely is thankful to the person who invented the concept of the undying soul. Why he still remains a 'mere poet' in their eyes is a little strange though..  (Can a man possessed by visions of hell and the devil not be a saint? Can you issue an enzyclica about a man so clearly possessed by the devil? In honor of his 700th anniversary?)
https://forums.catholic.com/t/can-a-baby-named-dante-be-baptized/290929/12

I mean he helped them sell so many indulgencies...  ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indulgence )
----


How do those two things go together?



> In the Epistle to Can Grande he thus explains the theme of the _Commedia_: "The subject of the whole work, taken literally, is the state of souls after death, regarded as fact; for the action deals with this, and is about this. But if the work be taken allegorically, its subject is man, in so far as by merit or demerit in the exercise of free will he is exposed to the rewards or punishments of justice." Attending to the letter, we find in the _Commedia_ a vision of that life beyond the tomb, in relation to which alone our life on earth has value. It presents a picture of the everlasting destiny of souls, so firmly apprehended and vividly imagined by the medieval fancy. But since this picture has to set forth mysteries seen and heard by none, the revelation itself, like S. John's Apocalypse, is conveyed in symbols fashioned to adumbrate the truths perceived by faith. The same symbols portray another reality, not apprehended merely by faith, but brought home to the heart by experience. Attending to the allegory, we find in the _Commedia_ a history of the soul in this life--an ethical analysis of sin, purgation and salvation through grace. The poem is a narrative of Dante's journey through the region into which all pass after death; but at the same time it describes the hell and heaven and the transition through repentance from sin to grace, which are the actual conditions of the soul in this life.





> It may be observed that Purgatory belongs to the order of things which by their nature pass away; while Hell and Heaven are both eternal. Therefore the _Commedia_, considered as an apocalypse of the undying soul, reveals absolute damnation and absolute salvation, both states being destined to endure so long as God's justice and love exist; but it also reveals a state of purifying pain, which ceases when the men who need it have been numbered. Considered as an allegory of the spiritual life on earth, it describes the process of escape from eternal condemnation through grace into eternal happiness.


The eternal is an allegory of mans life? Both heaven and hell exist as states of bliss and suffering, as long as 'God's justice and love exist'? Life only has meaning in context of eternal damnation, or eternal bliss - after death? Dante could experience Hell "a mystery seen by none", before dying? Just like S. Johns Apocalypse (who was an apostle, and who is a saint), Dantes image of Hell is 'conveyed in symbols fashioned to adumbrate the "truths perceived by faith"'?



> The Lombard, or rather the Franco-Italian period is marked by the adoption of a foreign language and foreign fashions. Literature at this stage was exotic and artificial; but the legacy transmitted to the future was of vast importance. On the one side, the courtly rhymers who versified in the Provençal dialect, bequeathed to Sicily and Tuscany the chivalrous lyric of love, which was destined to take its final and fairest form from Dante and Petrarch. On the other hand, the populace who listened to the Song of Roland on the market-place, prepared the necessary conditions for a specific and eminently characteristic product of Italian genius. Without a national epic, the Italians were forced to borrow from the French. But what they borrowed, they transmuted--not merely adding new material, like the tale of Gano's treason and the fiction of Orlando's birth at Sutri, but importing their own spirit, positive, ironical and incredulous, into the substance of the legend.





> Dante clearly expected contemporary readers not only to interpret, but to appreciate the shades of greater and lesser nicety in the examples he culled from Roman, Apulian, Florentine and other vernacular literatures. This expectation proves that he felt himself to be dealing with a group of dialects which, taken collectively, formed a common idiom. In these circumstances it was the problem of writers, at the close of the thirteenth century, to construct the ideal vulgar tongue, to discover its capacities for noble utterance, to refine it for artistic usage by the omission of cruder elements existing in each dialect, and to select from those store-houses of living speech the phrases which appeared well suited to graceful utterance. The desideratum, to use Dante's words, was "that illustrious, cardinal, courtly, curial mother-tongue, proper to each Italian State, special to none, whereby the local idioms of every city are to be measured, weighed, and compared."


For an apostle or saint, Dante had quite an understanding about use of popular language and need to construct 'national epic' it seems. 

src: http://doctrinepublishing.com/showbook.php?file=52894-0000.txt

edit: Also, if you ever need an example of religious arguing - ending up in "I want to be suffering under a cruel but loving master, until this becomes entirely bliss" and "people having "felt the religious truth through their heart"" - stray no further and read those paragraphs. 

People living by this doctrine are told that doubting those religious truths is a sign of weakness, and a sin ('Yes, domina!'), and if they ever have doubts, they should consult their 'spiritual guidance officer' who then fills them with grammatical paradoxes ("the love felt only through the heart leads to understanding religious truth" - "Yes, master, now I see!") and everything is fine again.

Its really a foolproof concept. 

Also isnt 'imagining what god is like' or god forbid 'depicting the being' a sin? Because it leads to questions - what he is like? But imagining hell, purgatory, and paradise - in the utmost detail, "regarded as fact; for the action deals with this, and is about this." (in Dantes Commedia) is not? That gets you your own catholic encyclical 700 years after your death? Not as an apostle, but as a 'poet'? Huh... better get into that business.


----------



## urherenow (Nov 29, 2020)

lol... so Biden can correct that... Republicans still own the Senate. And what needs correcting is the life sentence without the possibility of parole. That shit should be abolished. Either you think someone can be "reformed" and join society again, or you don't. If you don't, why the fuck should my tax dollars pay for 3 squares a day and medical care for the POS? Either there is a chance for parole, or the sentence should be death. Sometimes there is admission/confession. In that case, the sentence should not even be delayed. Not even 1 year.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

On the same note, why do some states have long mandatory sentences for minor offenses like smoking a joint?  Why should I be paying for his stay?  As long as he isn’t hurting anyone or committing an actual crime like robbery who cares if he wants a little high in his life.


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

The church has a very simple explanation for why Dantes writing is not blasphemy:



> 5. But among the truths that shine out in the triple poem of Alighieri as in his other works We think that these things may serve as teaching for men of our times. That Christians should pay highest reverence to the Sacred Scripture and accept what it contains with perfect docility he proclaims when he says that "Though many are the writers of the Divine Word nevertheless there is but one Dictator, God, Who has deigned to show us His goodwill through the pens of many" (_Mon_. III, 4). Glorious expression of a great truth. Again, when he says that "The Old and the New Testament, prescribed for eternity, as the Prophet says, contain 'spiritual teachings transcending human reason,' given 'by the Holy Ghost who by means of the Prophets and sacred writings, through Jesus Christ coeternal Son of God and through His disciples revealed the supernatural truth necessary for us"' (_Mon_. III, 3, 16). And therefore regarding the life to come "It is assured by the true doctrine of Christ who is the Way, the Truth and the Life: the Way because by that way we advance without hindrance to the happiness of that immortality; the Truth because He is free from all error; the Light because He enlightens us in the darkness of ignorance of this world" (_Conv_. II, 9). And no less reverence he pays to "those venerable Great Councils the presence of Christ in which no one of the faithful doubts"; and great is his esteem for "writings of the Doctors, Augustine and the others, and if any one doubt that they were aided by the Holy Ghost either he has not seen their fruits or if he has seen he has not tasted" (_Mon_. III, 3).



quoted from the encyclical (by Benedict XV).
http://www.vatican.va/content/bened...en-xv_enc_30041921_in-praeclara-summorum.html


Because Jesus has high esteem for the writing of the Doctors. WHAT?


----------



## mammastuffing (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> It's unfortunate that some people get convicted of crimes they didn't commit, but I won't let that take away the fact that the people who were executed the majority of them weren't innocent and their actions were what got them executed. You seem to be defending the people who broke the law as you tried to shift focus to a minor side issue instead of addressing my main point. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.



If you were to be sentenced to death while knowing you were innocent. Would you find it acceptable and just unfortunate and still be happy that at least the majority of your fellow death row inmates are actually guilty?


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

AND YOU, BELOVED CHILDREN, WHOSE LOT IT IS TO PROMOTE LEARNING UNDER THE MAGISTERIUM OF THE CHURCH, CONTINUE AS YOU ARE DOING TO LOVE AND TEND THE NOBLE POET [Dante Alighieri] WHOM WE DO NOT HESITATE TO CALL THE MOST ELOQUENT SINGER OF THE CHRISTIAN IDEA. THE MORE PROFIT YOU DRAW FROM STUDY OF HIM THE HIGHER WILL BE YOUR CULTURE, IRRADIATED BY THE SPLENDOURS OF TRUTH, AND THE STRONGER AND MORE SPONTANEOUS YOUR DEVOTION TO THE CATHOLIC FAITH.

AS PLEDGE OF CELESTIAL FAVOURS AND WITNESS OF OUR PATERNAL BENEVOLENCE WE IMPART TO YOU, BELOVED CHILDREN, WITH ALL OUR HEART, THE APOSTOLIC BENEDICTION.

_Given at Rome at St. Peter's, April 30, 1921, the seventh year of Our Pontificate._

*BENEDICT XV*

src:
http://www.vatican.va/content/bened...en-xv_enc_30041921_in-praeclara-summorum.html
---

I wonder why we dont derive everyday law from the teachings of those people...

Here are some of the noble poets depictions illustrated:

Sandro Botticelli, _The Abyss of Hell_, 1480s, coloured drawing on parchment, 320 x 470 mm.
Biblioteca Apostolica Vaticana, Rome
see: http://www.travelingintuscany.com/art/sandrobotticelli/danteillustrations.htm






Orcagna (1265-1312), The Inferno of Dante Alighieri, Middle Ages, Italy.





Satan is trapped in the frozen central zone in the Ninth Circle of Hell, _Inferno_, Canto 34. Illustration by Gustave Doré.






Dantes Inferno and his impact on the development of Chrstianity:
https://www.1517.org/articles/dante-and-our-obsession-with-hell

Contemporary art inspired by Dante:
http://www.travelingintuscany.com/art/sandrobotticelli/danteillustrations.htm

Dantes nine circles of hell (moral dogma):
https://www.thoughtco.com/dantes-9-circles-of-hell-741539


So all of this is made up. Not part of any of the holy books. But its more than interpretation. Its original imagination. And its done not by a holy man - but by a poet. Who is mostly obsessed by visions of hell. Who is then pronounced divine by a holy man. Praising his work. And making it christian doctrine, to study that mans work -- because the more you study it, the more 'religious truths' you will derive from it. Literally making you a better christian. Because Dante (according to the encyclical) had 'studied all christian teachings to the fullest' and then made up his own.

And thats how we end up at religious, hence moral law (dogma), which all the good people believe in, but all the bad people ("following Satan") dont.

Better book another counseling session with your religious guidance officer tomorrow, you might have to talk about a few things.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

Man have some of us (me included) have gone way off topic.


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

ccfman2004 said:


> Man have some of us (me included) have gone way off topic.


But as said before the topic was not intended to discuss 'if those are now proper ways to kill people' - because the Trump administration proposed it. 

The topic was created to find out how far some of the people in here would go to defend amoral actions, just because they believe that Trump has put them into action for a 'higher' reason.  And why.

With the same certainty, that gasing people is right, it was pronounced, that half of the senate is occupied by unethical (because not following the correct religion) people ("Just as Satan wants").

And what followed then was an exploration of the contemporary 'image of satan' in the catholic church.

We also explored, how 'religious law' would look like - because as contemplated, its the only 'moral one' ("Its those progressives, that prevent it from becoming state law."). And looked at a history of how certain religious dogmas came to be. 

And we looked at the history of civil and criminal law in the US.

Entirely on topic as far as I'm concerned. 

I dont need a discussion about your opinion on "if gassing people is now ok", because the Trump administration made it so. That would be useless.. 

(We also had a few people trying to flog conspiracy theories in here - if the current administration needs to kill a few people on death row sooner (because they know too much), so they 'just made a new law' - because everyone knows, that people on death row talk to the media on a regular basis, and often change the entire course society is taking just announcing their truths. (About why they killed or raped a person, I presume?) But that was just picking up the mood in here, and running with it - I guess...  )


edit:



> Dante Alighieri wrote this, his most famous work, in Italian.  More specifically, he wrote it in what was then a Tuscan dialect of Italian.
> 
> This is important for a couple of reasons.  First of all, most serious writing in Dante's days was done in Latin.  For someone to write a piece of real literature in a vernacular language was a big step.
> 
> Secondly, Italian had not yet been standardized into one language at that point.  By writing this book, Dante helped make his dialect into the basis of what became a national Italian language.


https://www.enotes.com/homework-help/what-language-did-dante-write-thedivine-comedy-135455

Isnt that sweet? Dante wrote Inferno - for the people! 

In fact "Inferno" was the first catholic text of importance accessible to everyday people:


> Publishing in the vernacular language marked Dante as one of the first in Roman Catholic Western Europe (among others such as Geoffrey Chaucer and Giovanni Boccaccio) to break free from standards of publishing in only Latin (the language of liturgy, history and scholarship in general, but often also of lyric poetry). This break set a precedent and allowed more literature to be published for a wider audience, setting the stage for greater levels of literacy in the future. However, unlike Boccaccio, Milton or Ariosto, Dante did not really become an author read across Europe until the Romantic era. To the Romantics, Dante, like Homer and Shakespeare, was a prime example of the "original genius" who set his own rules, created persons of overpowering stature and depth, and went far beyond any imitation of the patterns of earlier masters; and who, in turn, could not truly be imitated.[_citation needed_] Throughout the 19th century, Dante's reputation grew and solidified; and by 1865, the 600th anniversary of his birth, he had become established as one of the greatest literary icons of the Western world..


src: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dante_Alighieri

And 100 years after that the encyclical was produced by the vatican.

What a deeply, deeply moral person! A divine poet! (As the encyclical says.) Because people took what he wrote literally. For centuries.



> When you think of Hell, what images fill your imagination?  Your mind might first conjure up a monstrous satanic figure, and then you may further fill in the picture with other beastly devils that roam around torturing damned sinners, who in turn cry out with pain and regret.
> And how about the better parts of the Christian afterlife; how do you imagine them? Perhaps the saved are singing songs of joy, angels are fluttering about, and throngs of holy men and women converse and worship God.  To some degree, such imaginings have their origins in the Bible. However, in the Christian West, conceptions of the afterlife evolved quite a bit over the centuries. One important late medieval figure who played a key role in shaping the cultural concepts of life after death—even to the present day—is Dante Alighieri, the Florentine poet who was born in the 1260s and died in 1321.
> In his epic poem known as the _Divine Comedy_, Dante creates a fictional version of himself who travels through the farthest reaches of hell _(Inferno)_, purgatory _(Purgatorio)_ and paradise _(Paradiso)_. Many details that he describes along this journey have left a lasting impression on the Western imagination for more than half a millennium.  In fact, the rather stereotypical images of the afterlife I described earlier are all represented in his work. But Dante also found novel ways to portray already well-formed concepts, thus further solidifying them while also reshaping them into new guises that would become familiar to countless generations that followed.
> Because of Dante's image-driven descriptions, many artists have sought to illustrate his text through a wide variety of media.  Almost immediately after his work was completed, illuminators created images to accompany manuscripts of his masterpiece. More than forty illuminated manuscripts of the _Divine Comedy_ were created before the advent of the printing press (in the late 15th century).


src: https://www.khanacademy.org/humanit...dy-in-late-medieval-and-early-renaissance-art


edit: Dantes enduring influence on christianity: https://christianhistoryinstitute.org/magazine/article/dantes-enduring-influence

And thats Dante and the origin of popular catholic moral theory and law, explained using mostly christian sources.


If you want a moral philosophy interpretation - start here:
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/dante/
https://www.wiley.com/en-us/Dante's+Deadly+Sins:+Moral+Philosophy+In+Hell-p-9780470671054

If you want to get a notion how "universal morals" are used in political organizing, read this:



> Now, of course, Dante’s take on things isn’t the only game in town. A paper which I have repeatedly discussed (DeScioli & Kurzban, 2013) has a different take on the issue of morality. That take is that morality serves, more or less, a coordination function for punishers: the goal is to get most people in agreement about who should be punished in order to avoid the fighting costs that are associated with disagreement in that realm. In order for this coordination function to work, however, the pair suggest that morality needs to function on the basis of acts; not the identity of the actors. As DeScioli & Kurzban (2013) put it:
> 
> _“The dynamic coordination theory of morality holds that evolution favored individuals equipped with moral intuitions who choose sides in conflicts based, in part, on “morality” rather than relationship or status”_
> 
> Identity shouldn’t come into play when it comes to moral condemnation, then; it is “[crucial that the signal] must not be tied to individual identity”. As Monty Python put it, “let’s not bicker and argue about who killed who“, and let’s not do that because killing should be equally as wrong no matter who does it and who ends up on the receiving end.


https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/pop-psych/201403/dante-s-inferno

So "morality needs to function on the basis of acts; not the identity of the actors." blending together social classes, and people regardless of motives.

Which is in direct conflict, with people wanting to find 'gasing others' moral, just because 'Trump said it was OK'. What follows is, that those people are inherently immoral.

Thats the conflict I'm interested in.


----------



## GomenaSAIKE (Nov 29, 2020)

Read the article again Op you cherry picking, culture war/civil war instigator.
Trump ain't trying to Gulag anyone. 
A state CHOOSES to have the Death Penalty.
As well as the METHODS it can go about the Deed.
Having FEDERAL GOV. decide what a STATE has decided to do, its a breach of power... unless challenged in the Supremes Courts.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

I still and have always believed that any one that committed a crime that caused pain and suffering like murder and they are sentenced to death, their death shouldn't be humane. They don't deserve it.

EDIT: I just realized that the listed article is from CNN.  CNN is on my heavily biased, don't trust to tell the truth list of media outlets.  I would question how much is actually true.


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

GomenaSAIKE said:


> Read the article again Op you cherry picking, culture war/civil war instigator.
> Trump ain't trying to Gulag anyone.
> A state CHOOSES to have the Death Penalty.
> As well as the METHODS it can go about the Deed.
> Having FEDERAL GOV. decide what a STATE has decided to do, its a breach of power... unless challenged in the Supremes Courts.


But thats not moral law, and not how moral law operates.

Just because its sanctioned by the Trump, that doesnt make it morally ok.

Say you are gassing people for a living, and parttaking in firing squads, shooting them on the weekends, are your actions moral? And by what justification?

Trump? State law? Circumstance?

No - you are talking about moral principles.  Is something morally right, or not? ( _“The dynamic coordination theory of morality holds that evolution favored individuals equipped with moral intuitions who choose sides in conflicts based, in part, on “morality” rather than relationship or status”_ )

Which is also why some people in here are saying they will never accept state law as something 'more valuable' than 'religious teachings' - and why they are saying that its only progressives who would prevent them from establishing religious law, as national law. 

But at the same time they look away, when Trump 'allows gasing people' because -- 'those people should have anticipated that coming'. Even though they couldnt.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

While you think it might be morally wrong to kill a murderer, I believe it is morally wrong for me to have to pay for the housing of such a person for the rest of his life in prison. I had nothing to do with his murders so why should I have to pay for his housing. If you commit premeditated murder, you don’t deserve to live since it’s clear you don’t value life like others do. Also you don’t deserve a humane execution.

While I'm at it I think it's morally wrong for a company to be legally allowed to make money from a product that's sole purpose is to kill its user (Cigarettes and Cigars).


----------



## notimp (Nov 29, 2020)

ccfman2004 said:


> While you think it might be morally wrong to kill a murderer, I believe it is morally wrong for me to have to pay for the housing of such a person for the rest of his life in prison.


Based on what moral principle?

Coming from a person living in europe, where we at least cover the living needs for every person (if they are a citizen), no matter the circumstance.


(Just to get the logistics argument out of the way.


> This is a *list of offenders executed in the United States in 2020*. As of November 28, 2020, fifteen inmates have been executed in the United States in 2020, fourteen by lethal injection and one by electrocution.[1] In addition, three death row inmates are currently scheduled to be executed in December.[2]


src: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_offenders_executed_in_the_United_States_in_2020 )
Based on what moral argument is it moral to reinstitute firing squads and gasing people - so you dont have to keep paying the living costs for three people. (Presuming this ruling gets toppled by a Biden administration.)

Or phrased as a direct statement, when faced with having to pay the living costs for three individuals, the US legal system decided it was moral to reinstate firing squads and gasing people, based on what had to be payed to sustain three individuals?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2020)

shouldn't we just get rid of the executions? They really don't seem to put a dent in violent crime... and they cost more to execute someone than to give them a life sentence...


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

ccfman2004 said:


> While you think it might be morally wrong to kill a murderer, I believe it is morally wrong for me to have to pay for the housing of such a person for the rest of his life in prison. I had nothing to do with his murders so why should I have to pay for his housing. If you commit premeditated murder, you don’t deserve to live since it’s clear you don’t value life like others do. Also you don’t deserve a humane execution.
> 
> While I'm at it I think it's morally wrong for a company to be legally allowed to make money from a product that's sole purpose is to kill its user (Cigarettes and Cigars).


And yet it is cheaper to keep them in prison for life than to execute them lol. Do you still want them executed now that it is costing you more of your hard earned money to execute them? 

https://www.amnestyusa.org/issues/death-penalty/death-penalty-facts/death-penalty-cost/


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 29, 2020)

If I had no way out of it, I would choose firing squad over just about any other form of execution that's ever been practiced. Or, even better than firing squad would be one round of .30/06 or .308 Winchester through the back of the head fired from about 10 meters away. Humane and painless as it gets, and would only cost the taxpayers about one dollar.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> If I had no way out of it, I would choose firing squad over just about any other form of execution that's ever been practiced. Or, even better than firing squad would be one round of .30/06 or .308 Winchester through the back of the head fired from about 10 meters away. Humane and painless as it gets, and would only cost the taxpayers about one dollar.


honestly, i would say that the best way to execute someone if we had to is with a guillotine.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 29, 2020)

CPG said:


> honestly, i would say that the best way to execute someone if we had to is with a guillotine.



There is a possibility of a very brief moment of consciousness after the decapitation and the brain receiving the most extreme pain signals possible with the severing of the spinal cord. With a rifle bullet to the back of the head, the brain is blown to mush before it ever has a chance to process what happened to it.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Removing my comment stating so is an infringement on my freedom of speech


oh my fucking god, not this bullshit again. We aren't violating the freedom of speech. We are showing you the door, because we don't like assholes on the temp.

edit: i think this simplifies things:


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm as happy to be done with Trump as the next person, but do we really need another thread pointing out what a piece of shit he is?  At this point we all get it, we have all formed our opinions on the man, and he'll be out of office in just over a month.  What good does a thread like this even do at this point?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I'm as happy to be done with Trump as the next person, but do we really need another thread pointing out what a piece of shit he is?  At this point we all get it, we have all formed our opinions on the man, and he'll be out of office in just over a month.  What good does a thread like this even do at this point?


i think this more the entire country, than just trump.

then again, im a 15 year old canadian, so idk

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gregory-samba said:


> @AlanJohn - See this ^^
> 
> If he can bad mouth the President of the USA then why can't I share my personal observations that LGBTQ are perverse?


*There's no difference!*


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> @AlanJohn - See this ^^
> 
> If he can bad mouth the President of the USA then why can't I share my personal observations that LGBTQ are perverse?


Anyone can bad mouth whoever the hell they want, don't confuse my questioning of this useless thread as me saying that we should silence such opinions entirely.  Anyone is entitled to their own opinion, but everyone else is just as entitled to shit on you for your opinion as well. And that goes both ways, if people want to say I'm an asshole for questioning why we have this thread, well they're certainly free to do that as well.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Anyone can bad mouth whoever the hell they want, don't confuse my questioning of this useless thread as me saying that we should silence such opinions entirely.  Anyone is entitled to their own opinion, but everyone else is just as entitled to shit on you for your opinion as well. And that goes both ways, if people want to say I'm an asshole for questioning why we have this thread, well they're certainly free to do that as well.


fucking. thank you.


----------



## gregory-samba (Nov 29, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Anyone can bad mouth whoever the hell they want, don't confuse my questioning of this useless thread as me saying that we should silence such opinions entirely.  Anyone is entitled to their own opinion, but everyone else is just as entitled to shit on you for your opinion as well. And that goes both ways, if people want to say I'm an asshole for questioning why we have this thread, well they're certainly free to do that as well.



If that were the case I wouldn't have moderators deleting my posts that happen to shine a bad light on LGBTQ.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> If that were the case I wouldn't have moderators deleting my posts that happen to shine a bad light on LGBTQ.



Well moderators on a privately owned website can delete whatever posts they like for whatever reason they like.  Freedom of speech doesn't mean that you can just sit in a privately owned space and constantly spew hate speech or whatever and think that you can't be kicked out of the business because of that freedom of speech.  Any business can kick anyone out for any reason, just like that bakery had every right to not bake a cake for a gay couple, we may not like this, but it goes both ways.  People need to stop confusing the freedom of speech (which is to say you can say what you like without being arrested) with this idea that their speech has to be welcomed anywhere and everywhere.  That's not the same thing.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> If that were the case I wouldn't have moderators deleting my posts that happen to shine a bad light on LGBTQ.





gregory-samba said:


> @AlanJohn - See this ^^
> 
> If he can bad mouth the President of the USA then why can't I share my personal observations that LGBTQ are perverse?


As far as I know, Donald Trump isn't an active member of the GBAtemp community, and as public figure is open to critique and occasional ridicule.

However, the LGBT community being a diverse group of people consists of many individuals, some of whom might be "perverse", and those who aren't. It's no secret that there are users on GBAtemp who consider themselves to be members of LGBT, and are offended by your notion. Which is precisely the reason why your posts are removed. Offensive comments towards other groups of people are not allowed on GBAtemp, regardless of sexual orientation, political views or even favorite home console company.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> As far as I know, Donald Trump isn't an active member of the GBAtemp community, and as public figure is open to critique and occasional ridicule.
> 
> However, the LGBT community being a diverse group of people consists of many individuals, some of whom might be "perverse", and some who aren't. It's no secret that there are users on GBAtemp who consider themselves to be members of LGBT, and are offended by your notion.


one again, fucking, thank you.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> @AlanJohn - See this ^^
> 
> If he can bad mouth the President of the USA then why can't I share my personal observations that LGBTQ are perverse?


I shall put this nicely to you. Please remember your freedom of speech only covers you in America. This is an international website where in certain countries your comments are concidered illegal especially in the UK under the hate crime act 2014. Also pretty sure this is a UK owned website so the owners have to follow said law and not allow homophobic and transphobic comments. Thank You


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I shall put this nicely to you. Please remember your freedom of speech only covers you in America. This is an international website where in certain countries your comments are concidered illegal especially in the UK under the hate crime act 2014. Also pretty sure this is a UK owned website so the owners have to follow said law and not allow homophobic and transphobic comments. Thank You


and i thought chary did a good one on wiiubricker

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> I shall put this nicely to you. Please remember your freedom of speech only covers you in America. This is an international website where in certain countries your comments are concidered illegal especially in the UK under the hate crime act 2014. Also pretty sure this is a UK owned website so the owners have to follow said law and not allow homophobic and transphobic comments. Thank You


oh yeah, and let's not forget to mention the canadian human rights act, where this could be illegal aswell


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 3, 2020)

There has been no shift in U.S policies on executions,  federal executions already are exceptionally rare as this is generally a state issue. Either you are too misinformed to be commenting on the U.S justice system or you really were just fishing for a 2 minute hate.

Let me know when Biden, who has put more black people in chains than the south comes out against the death penalty because it is not going to happen.


----------

